

Ask HN: Who is looking for a co-founder - adityakothadiya

Hi HN,<p>This is similar to "Who is hiring" post. I'm personally actively looking for co-founders, so thought it will be useful to start this discussion, and see if we can meet our next co-founders via HN.<p>Please submit your details if you're looking for a co-founder.
======
adityakothadiya
I'll start with my own background and requirements -

I'm currently working on a social shopping startup - Shopialize. Shopialize is
a Founder Institute (<http://founderinstitute.com>) incubated company.
Currently I'm the only founder and developer at Shopialize. I'm actively
developing the product and hoping to launch beta by October.

I'm seeking a bay-area based talented and passionate backend developer to join
me as a Co-Founder to build this innovative and valuable product which will
help consumers to discover great products and save money when they buy
products.

Responsibilities: As a technical Co-Founder, you'll be primarily responsible
for scalable software architecture and backend technology. You need to have
experience in data-mining, information retrieval, and search engine
technologies. It'll be great if you have experience in semantic web and
machine learning as well.

I'm proficient in PHP and MySQL technologies, but if you convince me that we
need to use other technologies, then I'm open to listen and change if it makes
sense.

Compensation: It will be generous co-founder equity. If you want cash as well,
then we can discuss cash+equity model as well. But Shopialize is currently in
a pre-financing stage, so cash will be reasonable. To start with, you can
start working with me in the part-time with minimum time commitment of 20
hours per week. When the company secures financing, you can expect a salary
that will rise over time as revenue grows. It will then require a full-time
commitment.

Contact: If you are interested, then please write to me aditya.kothadiya at
gmail.com. You can send me your resume, or link of exciting projects you've
done. We can meetup locally and then discuss the details in person.

To learn more about me, my recent project was <http://tweeght.com> and my blog
is <http://adityakothadiya.com>

------
brianlash
Would you share a little more about yourself? Particularly, Do you already
have an idea, If "yes" have you started working on it, Are you willing to
share equity with a new contributor, What are your skills, Where are you
located...

~~~
adityakothadiya
I've already shared that in my comment below.

